# GH-3 Nutes Flushing Before Flowering?



## WHODAT (Mar 5, 2010)

What are the pros and cons if i was to flush when going from the grow to the transition and from the transition to bloom according to GH Flora feeding schedule?


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 5, 2010)

WHODAT said:
			
		

> What are the pros and cons if i was to flush when going from the grow to the transition and from the transition to bloom according to GH Flora feeding schedule?


imo i would flush in hydro for at least a few days before introducing flowering nutes. although i do not use the same brand.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 6, 2010)

WHODAT said:
			
		

> What are the pros and cons if i was to flush when going from the grow to the transition and from the transition to bloom according to GH Flora feeding schedule?


 
I dont think there any need to flush with GH 3 part just change over gradually, about 2 weeks.


----------



## D3 (Mar 6, 2010)

I use GH 3 part, you dont need to do a transition, just go straight to bloom. I flush when I see my ph start to get too much of a drift. That means you are starting to get too much salt from the plants. You need to flush to remove the salts before you get buildup on your roots or in your system. It's always good to flush, at any time.


----------



## matt612346 (Mar 9, 2010)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I dont think there any need to flush with GH 3 part just change over gradually, about 2 weeks.



mhmm every 2 weeks i flush. good info sir. i also use a couple airstones in my 75gallon reservoir... and an extra water pump to keep the water moving around... of course i have all of it on a timer so the airpumps/water pump turns off when the actually water pump pumps to the flood tray


----------



## Growdude (Mar 9, 2010)

matt612346 said:
			
		

> mhmm every 2 weeks i flush. good info sir. i also use a couple airstones in my 75gallon reservoir... and an extra water pump to keep the water moving around... of course i have all of it on a timer so the airpumps/water pump turns off when the actually water pump pumps to the flood tray


 
I only ment there no need to flush between grow and flower, I change my nutes out every 2 weeks or so also.


----------

